# Pretzels?



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Today I was watching TV with Martin and I had a bowl full of pretzels next to me that I was eating. I feel like a bad hedge momma, but I guess I just didn't notice he's crawled to them until I caught him licking and nipping at one. I don't think it's dangerous but just to be safe, is salt dangerous for hedgehogs?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I wouldn't worry. He was probably attracted by the new smell and/or taste. You do have to be careful about that kind of thing. I would not feed a pretzel, but that minor sampling is likely nothing to be at all concerned about.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I think its fine as long as the pretzels are not given to him as treats or such a small taste of salt wont kill him.


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks! Normally I do better about keeping tabs on the little guy but his snacks are all mealies, no pretzels involved 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Hah! Yeah, I had that happen with popcorn recently. From the various snack-guides, salt isn't toxic in small doses, but it isn't healthy to regularly feed. 

More anecdotally, a friend had a hedgehog who would only play with a pringles can, and although I'm sure he licked salt regularly, lived to the grand old age of 7.


----------

